# Interested in Doing Haute Route San Francisco? Ask Me as I'm an Ambassador



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

If you are interested in doing Haute Route San Francisco (or any Haute Route) in April, ping me as I'm a Haute Route Ambassador, and I did Haute Route 2017 & the Haute Route San Francisco test event.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Also, I have a discount code, if you are looking to do the event. Special discount if you sign up before the end of the year.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm on the fence for this one. 

It seems super fun and interesting but I will be racing Sea Otter all week.


----------

